# Aosta's Diary



## llessurmada

Dear Diary,
Well its been 1 week since i was picked up by Mummy and Daddy from my breeder Lisa in Kelso.

I was sooo excited to see mummy again!!









I get lots of space in the flat for playing about and sleeping!!


















I LOVE giving puppy snuggles! Mummy & Daddy is really cuddly! 


























But i do try and help doing the housework!









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











I also enjoy flipping my ears inside out, i think it looks funny!!









I visited the vets yesterday, I met a lovely Irish guy and saw lots of big doggies and some strange things in a box that go meeoowww, not long till i can play on the floor with the big dogs! I didn't mind the vets and fell asleep on the table!









Then i came home and slept like a champion snoozepuppy!









Mummy and Daddy have been trying to leave me on my own a bit more through the week and today they did it again, I know i'll get over it but i still make lots of noise and sound like a mix between a hyena, monkey and squeaky toy! and i can make two different noises at the same time!!
BUT when daddy came into the room, i'm not letting him leave and shall sleep on him till i need to pee!!

















Well i think that's me summed up my first week with my mummy and daddy, I'm now 10 weeks old and life is going to start getting more fun!

I'll try and update my diary with more stories and pictures as I go along!

Aosta xxx
p.s anyone who hadn't read my daddy's post in the puppy section, my name is Pronounced Osta, but i'm named after the valley where Mummy and Daddy got engaged and married!!


----------



## KGr

Awww what a lovely diary. Aosta is so cute & reminds me a lot of Pip when she was little.


----------



## RuthMill

Brill pictures. Aosta is lovely! Great diary.


----------



## fairlie

Loving it! My favourite is Aosta in the peach blanket and the mismatched striped socks! I hope you are saving the diary for yourselves somewhere too? They don't keep photos on here forever, but you are young so you probably already knew that!


----------



## llessurmada

Yeah all the pictures are backed up on my photobucket account.


----------



## dmgalley

I love it. She is adorable.


----------



## DB1

Aosta, it sounds as if you are really settling in your new home, lovely.


----------



## llessurmada

Good afternoon diary and hoomans!!

I had a great day yesterday, my vet had said I could go meet dogs in the family as it wouldn't be any different than me being brought up with a big dog. 



Firstly I got to meet Blue, she is my daddy's other dog he got when he was younger but lives at granny and granddads as it wasn't fair taking her away from a big garden when he moved out years ago. 
She didn't think much of me as she thinks she is a human. 

I then got to meet Sandy, he is daft but is my new friend! I'm the boss of him!!


Then I came home and was very sleepy!!! I even fell asleep with my toys!



This morning mummy was going for a shower and I was sniffing about wondering what it was, so they put a towel down and let me climb in, it was weird I got all wet!!
My coat went very curly!


Then mummy went to work and daddy is off work unwell so I fell asleep in a strange way!


Laters!!!


----------



## dmgalley

Looks like someone is going to have a very charmed life


----------



## RuthMill

Loving all of the pics and updates. I'm sure you can't imagine your life without her now!


----------



## fairlie

She is so cute!


----------



## llessurmada

the one with her and sandy is actually a video, quite funny but just filmed a funnier one of her with my big camera.


----------



## Marzi

Aosta certainly looks like a confident happy puppy


----------



## llessurmada

I've been a busy pup,

I'm still learning and daddy has bought a thing that clicks and it does
I get a treat! I just enjoy being outside far too much
To want to come in!!!

Daddy had his big camera out so I'm sure there will be more photos of me soon!!


----------



## llessurmada

Daddy hasn't had time to edit his pictures as I'm keeping him busy,
So here are a few from his phone,

Mummy wanted to do paperwork for her business this morning so I just chillaxed!!!


Then we went and visited Sandy and blue again!!!! I got to sit on Sandys back!!


Then tonight, daddy built up his mountain bike and I got to have a play with it!


----------



## Tinman

Such a Cute face aosta has x


----------



## fairlie

She looks very happy and so settled with you!  You know she needs to be exposed to everything she will need to deal with as an adult right? Grove on here kept a comprehensive list for Gandhi. Have you lined up an Asian midget riding on a skateboard for her to meet yet?


----------



## llessurmada

Not got any of them but do have a sound effect cd we put on in the background. She did go out for a pee the other day and there was some thunder, she was quite content. 

I'll look for this list!


----------



## RuthMill

:iagree:

Take her out in a puppy carrier to every place you go. Just even go out to allow her to experience new things.


----------



## RuthMill

I used this with Nina. 

http://canineconcepts.co.uk/en/dog-...996-outward-hound-pet-sling-700603025157.html

She went to marathons, triathlons, cricket matches, post office, tesco (they didn't notice), all of Lola's walks... Everything and everywhere..


----------



## llessurmada

I'm 100% sure that Aosta made a post earlier, no idea what happened!

well i've got her to type it again!

So I woke Daddy up at 5ish this morning,









But he didn't want to get up so i got onto the bed and sat on him!









Mummy said she would get up with me instead, so i brought her, her slippers!









Daddy got up as mummy went to see clients and was clattering about the kitchen, I know housework needs done but i was sleepy and wanted Puppy Cuddles!!!! so once he sat down, he was ALL mine!!!









Then i decided i'd update all of you, but it seemed to not work 









I'm doing lots of sleeping but Mummy and Daddy say that i'm growing and are thinking of getting me a new bed!!!


----------



## llessurmada

Well i finally got onto the big computer to edit some of the proper pics i've taken of her, not just iphone snaps!!





















Also got this video of her having fun with her water bowl
http://youtu.be/7R55ldrDFpE


----------



## Mazzapoo

Don't let Fairlie see this!!!!

Gorgeous Aosta, look at those saucer eyes, all innocence and wonder....with just a hint of mischief


----------



## arlo

She is so beautiful. Loving her updates


----------



## fairlie

Too late, I saw it! Tell Neil the pain is worse than three cans of baked beans plus a jar of saurkraut!

If you decide you need to rehome Aosta please call me!


----------



## llessurmada

I did it!!! I did my first whole night sleep!!!!!!
Daddy was so proud of me, he bought me a new bed as I filled my old one when I was curled up. 


I still sleep lots during the day to make me big!!


I got to watch biking videos


But today, due to all the wind...... I got my first STICK!!!!!


Well I best be off to rampage about!!!


----------



## Tinman

Very very cute! She looks so small & sweet x


----------



## fairlie

I love the new bed, very stylish and lots of room to grow!


----------



## RuthMill

She's doing so well and is very lovely.

Her little face reminds me of Ozzy a bit, not colouring or anything just the fuzzy wuzzy muzzle!


----------



## fairlie

I think it is the intelligence in their eyes Ruth. Not that other poos are dumb but that intense look is a sign of a really sharp mind. I honestly think some are smarter than others. The black and tans must have some shepard ancestors, the merls some border collie ancestors. The reds are like silly setters (I can say that because I have one) the golds like golden retrievers, smart but not Einstein smart. This is my theory and I'm sticking to it (even if it is stupid and full of holes!)


----------



## llessurmada

I take that as your telling me I have a genius dog?
Cool, wonder how long till she can make me pizzas!


----------



## llessurmada

Happy Saturday humans!!


I love chasing my tail! 

And I don't want mummy to go training!


Then I lie on daddy so he can't go anywhere!!

Practising my human pose!!!

Cheerio
Aosta!!!


----------



## fairlie

See, she is brilliant jumping in her mum's bag to delay her departure!


----------



## dmgalley

Awesome pictures. She is beautiful. Love the ones in the grass.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## llessurmada

Herroo Hooomannnss!!!

I'm a VERY excited puppy!!! I've had an AMAZING day!!!

Firstly, i had a great nights sleep!!! (even though i was a wee madam before bed!)

I was winding up Daddy on the sofa at lunch, so he ruffled my hair,









After lunch, It was nice and Sunny so we went into the garden, Daddy played then read his book, but I continued to rampage about!









I did have my calm moments, before a storm!









the storm being, me trying to get next door, but i'm too big!









Then I had a sleep for about an hour and a half!

Daddy said its a special day as I had my jab 10 days ago and my vet man said i could go out walkies on 10 days!! So Daddy took me round the block (which included getting to go see mummy at her work!!)









I met lots of doggies and people and got to sniff LOTS of things! Had my first pee and poo out on a walk! I still need to learn to behave and walk nicer than pulling at Daddy!

I'm now home and typing this..........

Sorry Aosta has fallen asleep whilst typing, see:









I'll let her give you more of an update tomorrow as (don't tell her) we are going to take her to Strathclyde country park!!!

Adam


----------



## fairlie

Aosta you lead a charmed life and I have a feeling it will just get better and better.


----------



## KathrynH

She is such a beautiful, lucky pup! Sounds like you're having such fun!


----------



## llessurmada

I'm trying to leave her in rooms herself to get her used to us going out,
that's the downside to having been off for 2 weeks (1 week holiday, 1 week ill) and knowing i've got another week till my dr appointment with another possible 2 weeks off work. So it will be heart breaking to go back to work!


----------



## llessurmada

Here is a wee video we just made,
I think she is a genius!!! 11 weeks old and already has learnt that!!!
She does know others but not roll over, raise eyebrow or make pizza!!


----------



## RuthMill

So clever, not to mention completely adorable!!


----------



## Tinman

That's brilliant! Have you got her enrolled at puppy class? It's the best thing for socialising, learning doggy manners, and extra training tips xx


----------



## arlo

Oh how clever and so cute


----------



## fairlie

I cannot help but say "I told you so". The black and tans really are the smartest! Well done Aosta. You'll be making pizza before the summer is out!


----------



## llessurmada

Sorry hoomans, a bit late post and not with that many pictures, 
Daddy did take his camera but he was too busy playing with me!

Well firstly, Daddy said i slept quite well last night, but he was up at 4am (he still isn't well  ) so i woke up and didn't want to go back to sleep!! he took me through to the living room but we both fell asleep, Mummy got this photo of us:









Mummy went to work to see 1 client, then she came home and they took me to
Strathclyde country park!!!!!! AND i got to run about off my lead!!!!
Mummy and Daddy seemed so proud that i ran back to them when they called!!!
I'm sure daddy will get some pics up tomorrow.

I came home and slept for 3 hours!!!


then tonight i have decided i fancy some family photos so i have posed for Daddy!!




So now you know what mummy and Daddy look like!!!

Nite nite hoomans, i'm off to bark at my reflection in the back door!!
Aosta! xxxx


----------



## arlo

Nite nite Aosta, looks like you have landed yourself a lovely mummy and daddy, you can certainly tell how much you are loved


----------



## fairlie

Look at her little face and her expression. Not only does she know she belongs to you, she also knows you belong to her and that together you make a strong happy little pack. It is very touching!


----------



## Grove

llessurmada said:


> Nite nite hoomans, i'm off to bark at my reflection in the back door!!


Haha, made me chuckle


----------



## lady amanda

she is very cute!


----------



## DB1

She is SOOO cute and I believe very much the centre of her hoomans world already!


----------



## llessurmada

Good evening hoomans!!

Not too much of an update today.

Mummy and Daddy say i've grown lots in 3 weeks!









Then me and Daddy spent lots of time outside in the sunny weather!! Although Daddy brought out my water bowl, I liked his water!!









I fell asleep but had my priorities right, need to get a good tan on my belly!
]









But with all the lovely fresh air still made me sleepy, so when we came in and Daddy sat down to read a book and i wanted cuddles to go to sleep!









Nitey Nite Hoomans, Doodledash time!!
Aosta xxx


----------



## fairlie

If she was mine I'd call her Mongoose. She looks like a mongoose somehow. Fabulous photo updates, keep them coming please!


----------



## llessurmada

Another fun day in the Aosta house!!

Firstly, mummy had 2 clients cancel so came home and fell asleep, I joined her!



I got bored after an hour and wanted to wake her!!


Then I met one of daddy's colleagues who came over to see how he was,

Once she left, we went to Strathclyde country park again!!!

I went into the water a bit!



Then I met some swans and swignets


I got really close, I had my ear inside out as it gives me super powers!!!


We came home and I got a bath cause I was a mucky pup again!!


Now I'm lying on daddy and I think I'll go for a wee Zzz


----------



## DB1

Love the stretched out on sofa pic from yesterday.


----------



## Cat 53

Just caught up on this lovely diary. She is beautiful and so clever and entertaining.


----------



## llessurmada

Sorry for not posting over the past few days, I've been busy being a rampage!

Daddy has a few pictures he took over the last few days, and a few funny stories!!


This is my reflection, I bark at her every night!


I got a big bit of wood in the garden and this is my stick, I run around chewing this!

Now a funny one! Daddy was cleaning the flat windows today, so I was wondering on the windowsill and decided I wanted to see where the open window lead to, so jumped out! Luckily we are on ground floor and daddy jumped out window after me so didn't do anything daft. Now I know the window exists, I sit and watch passing traffic!


But still my favourite thing is sleeping right next to my mummy and daddy!!


----------



## RuthMill

Good job your daddy could fit out that window!!


----------



## DB1

Oh dear, so lucky you don't live in a high rise! lovely photo's again.


----------



## llessurmada

I doubt we would have got her if we were higher up as our flat has our own private garden out back for her to rampage in!


----------



## llessurmada

Hey Hoomans,

I've not been doing too much random stuff recently but still got a few for you:

I love waiting for daddy to get up! 


Then i watch out the window for Mummy to come home when she has gone out:


I was going to be a big girl and fall asleep on a different sofa from Daddy:


BUT..... I decided daddy is comfier!


I found a foam sword on my nite time walk:


I pretend in the mornings that i'm a Bear, Daddy calls me Poo bear and giggles when he says it, I don't understand what's so funny! I'm Serious! I want on mummy and daddy's bed!!


YESSSSS I won!


laters hoomans!!


----------



## fairlie

Good job Aosta! You look very comfy snuggled up to your mum like that. Comfy and warm too.


----------



## Cat 53

Yay Aosta.....you won! I like a happy ending.


----------



## llessurmada

Herroooo Hooomannnns!!

Well i've been to the big park twice in the last 2 days! WOW i had so much fun!!!

Firstly, yesterday i got taken to the vets again to be weighed and given my new wormer!
I'm now 3.something kg!! the vet was very happy with me and i was really calm!!


I then got to wear Daddy's hat on my way to the park 


Anyone notice the different door handles? i got to go out in both cars!!

Then we got to the park
I ran:


I splashed:


I tried to run about with sticks:


then i came home, got a bath, then slept for about 3hrs:

but it was a comfy sleep with mummy!!

Now i'm going back out to Granny & Grandad's to play with Sandy and Blue!

Hopefully i'll sleep the full night!!
Last night i slept till 3:30am, woke daddy up!
He took me outside to pee but i just sat at his feet.
He took me back in and put me to bed and i slept till 6am when mummy got up!

laters Hooomanssssss!!!!! Grrr, Woof! x


----------



## RuthMill

She's having such a happy time. She's really growing now too


----------



## llessurmada

Sorry Hoomans!! i've been too busy rampaging to update this!

But here are lots of pictures and i'll tell you about them all!!!


I love going to granny and grandad to get to play with the big dogs!

and i mean big dogs! here is daddy's other doggy!


Then we all go to the park!!

see i'm sitting like a big girl!!!!!!!

I chase sandy all the way round the park!!


But i got mega muddy so mummy and daddy took me to a self grooming place


then daddy loves me so much he wraps me up and keeps me toastie!


Now, i like pretending i'm a zombie when i sleep!


and i also love stealing grannies wool!


Daddy's friend got him some lego to keep him busy whilst off work,
i wanted to play with it!!


well thats all the photos mummy and daddy have managed to get of me as i don't sit still and love to run away as soon as i see a camera!!!


----------



## fairlie

Love the eye, snuggling with daddy and sitting like a big girl to go out. Aosta continues to be a poster pup for all cockapoo puppy owner wannabes.


----------



## llessurmada

With the way her name is pronounced some people think she is called oscar!


----------



## Mazzapoo

Frankly, if I was that cute I'd answer to just about anything!


----------



## RuthMill

Love the floor tiles, the self grooming place (never heard of this) oh and Aosta is just lovely


----------



## Cat 53

Aosta, Oscar, for all this filming and blogging she deserves one!


----------



## llessurmada

Now Daddy is back at work, i don't get access online as much, so my diary is less frequent.

But i will give you a few pictures to smile about!

Daddy was doing some DIY Painting, but i decided i'd help him do the sanding down!


I've also found out how much I LOVE my nylabones!!!


Mummy really likes puppy snuggles and joins me in sleep world!!


Daddy stays awake but lets me stretch, look how big i'm getting!!


I also discovered Mummy and Daddy's Lizards,


I got a big treat, I'm now allowed to sleep on the bed at night!!!!!
I kept winding up daddy in the middle of the night, then he let me on the bed once and i slept for ages!!!!!!!!!


Daddy took me for a nice long walk in the rain, and i got to splash in lots of puddles!!!


But after coming home, having a bath i started to give Daddy a hand putting away the washing, but fell asleep!!


So i'll try and put up more pictures!!


----------



## Cat 53

Way to go Aosta! Glad Daddy is feeling better and is back at work.


----------



## Lottierachel

Great result on the bedtime front Aosta - you work quickly! It took Tilly until she was 7 months old to finally wear us down  

You're certainly growing into a beautiful big girl


----------



## RuthMill

Lovely update!


----------



## fairlie

Aosta you are clearly my kind of laundry helper. I wish Rufus would pick up some tips from you!


----------



## llessurmada

She does usually love just stealing everything she can fit in her mouth!


----------



## llessurmada

Well...... Sorry, i've not posted much!!!

Life is Busy but fun!!!

here are a few photos and captions over the last month since i posted!

I keep an eye on daddy's walking jacket, as if he touches it, i know i'm going walkies!!


I still love bottles! they make a massive amount of noise!!


I pretend to hide when i sleep sometimes!


I don't mind where i go, as long as i'm with Daddy (or Mummy)


I like going walkies, i even look after my own lead!


During the nice hot days, I sat in the garden with Daddy and.... well.... ummm... i liked his water more than mine


I got to go up to the highlands and play with Daddy's big dog!


Daddy Still Ruffles my hair in the mornings!!


I do get very tired after walks, but i managed to wriggle out of my drying bag!


But look! I'm 5 months old tomorrow!!
I'm getting big!!!


there are other pictures on the big computer and i'll try and post them for you too!!

cheerio hoomans (and fellow poos!)


----------



## lisaj

She is just BEAUTIFUL and I've loved looking at all the pictures and reading about her little adventures


----------



## RuthMill

Aosta! We've missed you.. Glad you're back!

You are just beautiful and growing brilliantly!


----------



## Cat 53

Aosta, you are getting so big now. I see you have a kong! Aren't they great? Me and Phoebe love playing with ours. Max


----------



## llessurmada

Cat 53 said:


> Aosta, you are getting so big now. I see you have a kong! Aren't they great? Me and Phoebe love playing with ours. Max


I have 2!!! a blue puppy one and a big black one that daddy bought by accident!


----------



## Lottierachel

Looks like you've been doing some serious shredding in that last photo, Aosta. Good work! Xx


----------



## llessurmada

yeah, i got an empty kitchen roll and rampaged it about!!!!


----------



## llessurmada

Lucky Hoomanss!!
I'm giving you more pictures today!

These were from my trip to Fort William the other week.

after like 4 months of not sitting still for a pictures, i've discovered i like posing!







but between my posing, i did go adventuring:


but Daddy kept an eye on me!

I watched the 2 big dogs play in the burn!


then decided i'd try it and went for my first swim!


but i am still a digital dog, i am either on or off, so i rampaged about a bit as well!





Daddy says we are going to go up more often, and i'm also going to be taken to Arisaig beach next time we are up!!!!! 

Right i better be off to dig up the garden a bit and bark at bees!!!


----------



## Marzi

Glorious pictures, she is a stunning pup


----------



## llessurmada

Herrooo hooomannsss!!!

I've neglected this thread for ageeeesss!

Would you like a new post tomorrow? with lots of pictures updating you on my growing up!


----------



## RuthMill

Would love to see a grown up Aosta!


----------



## Marzi

Most definitely I would love to see Aosta


----------



## Tinman

I was only thinking about aosta the other day!!
I shall look forward to a long overdue BIG post!! X


----------



## Mazzapoo

Me too! I always pronounce 'hooman' that way in my head now


----------



## fairlie

Can't wait to see this little beauty all grown up.


----------



## llessurmada

Well...... I was born on 21/12/13 so that make me currently... ummm... ummm.. 8months and 25 hooman days old! or.... a website says i'm roughly 12 dog years old.

So my last post was may, thats agess ago!!

Well what have i done since then!

(I'll try and do it in chronological order, but if they seem mixed up my excuses are, 1. blame photobucket, 2. I'm a dog!)

Well, Mummy went away with work for a week, so Daddy took time off work and we went up to the Highlands.

I got my first trip to the beach (Arisaig)


Then we went for a wee walk,


Then we camped at a beach for a night! I met highland cows when they sniffed the tent, i got a fright!


Once we came back from the Highlands, i wanted a comfy sleep!


Mummy came back and i didn't want to let her leave again!


My usual park (Bellahouston, Glasgow) was closed for a big hooman run, so we went to Maxwell park and i chased Ducks!


When i turned 6 Months, i got taken to the vet for a whole day, then my belly hurted! (I still love visiting the vets though!!)


A week or so later i was happy puppy again!


I still love my sofa!


I went to the groomers, cause i was getting scruffy!



I'm a big lazy dog, when Daddy stays in bed, i make sure he has company!


I've become more of a stick dog!


I played with a jackapoo in the park for half an hour, i was still standing but the jackapoo was broken!


I've discovered my love for sticky Willy!


I still love sleeping!


I help Daddy on the foam roller!


I'm comfy!


Mum dressed me in Daddy's lounging about clothes when he went to work! i wanted to chew them!


When i'm not turned my ears inside out, i become an Elephoo! 


Mummy and Daddy were away for a weeks holiday, so when they returned i made sure they couldn't leave again!!


I still chase my tail, i'm really quick at it now!! (a video)


Thats you caught up, there are more photos but lots of me just giving cuddles, so i'll spare you them!

As i said, Mummy and Daddy were away for a week so Daddy took me a mega long walk today, where i had my first proper swim!!!!! I think i'm going to enjoy this swimming stuff!





here is a video


So there you are, that me for just now and i'll try and update this more often!

Nite hoomans!!!


----------



## Mazzapoo

Lovely happenings in your world pretty girl, you've really grown up beautifully


----------



## PoppyLove

What a lovely diary, I've just read it from start to finish. Aosta is gorgeous. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Marzi

I love her eyebrows 
Her coat is gorgeous too, I love her shaggy look.


----------



## fairlie

Still as beautiful as ever and still as obvious she has landed in the clover!


----------



## Lottierachel

Looking lovely Aosta - what a busy few months you've had!!

Where did you go while Mummy and Daddy went on holiday? Do you have some kind grandparents to stay with?


----------



## llessurmada

They left me in the house for a week on my own!

Nah i kid, i went to Daddy's parents and got to spend a week with 
Blue the bearded Collie (she is 9, and my Daddy's other dog)
&
Sandy, a random mix of stuff dog, he is 9 and my aunties dog that she couldn't look after.

But i happy to be home with mummy and Daddy, its my house!!!


----------



## Cat 53

Great to have a catch up on little Aosta and all her adventures. She is still as beautiful and intelligent as ever. As my Scottish friend said to me once......she has really landed with her bum in the butter!


----------



## RuthMill

Thanks for the update. She's truly a stunner, and Cat53, I LOVE that saying


----------



## llessurmada

Tank you everybody!!!!
My bum isn't all buttery!


----------



## llessurmada

Herroooo Hooomans!!

Well, it wasn't as long but I thought I'd give you an update!

I'm nearly 1!!!!!!! i have 17 days till i'm 1!!!!!

Not too much has changed, i still love snuggles!









Daddy and i went to the park a while back and met 3 other poos!! 









but one of them was only 12 weeks old and made daddy broody for another pup!









(Daddy did try and get me a sister for my birthday (see his new thread) but doesn't look like that will happen)

Cause i'm a good girl and don't have accidents or chew things i'm not meant to, Mummy and Daddy got themselves an early xmas present of a new sofa!









I wasn't sure of it BUT..... Then i realised how comfy it was!









I still get my Epic walks!!









Then i get to hide in the bed!









I try to be friendly to swans, but they weren't having none of it!









Daddy had a lazy day before going to work, so i kept him company!









I stole one of Mummy's Buffs and trotted about with it, so they put it on me, I LOVE IT and get so excited when they show me it!









I knew we had other pets in the house, but I actually got really interested in the bearded dragons!









I finally got my photo taken of me flying!









but when i got home, i got brushed, I'm good at being brushed now and my coat is lovely and soft! but this much still came out!









Well, there's an update for you, I'll try and post around my birthday and hopefully (everyone cross fingers) that Daddy's other thread comes true and Rosie joins us!

Bye Hoomans!
Aosta Kisses!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cat 53

Just love your posts Aosta. You are so clever.


----------



## Tinman

I agree little aosta needs a fur buddy!! X


----------



## RuthMill

Nice to see you Aosta!


----------



## llessurmada

Well, Daddy sent Linzi a text saying to google "aosta's diary" and see the life Rosie would have.

Daddy got a phone call back,

then this photo was taken at 10pm









she is 9 months old (march 2014) and is a cream poo. Not really any paperwork with her but doesn't bother us.

so diary posts will now feature Rosie!!!

Daddy keeps saying that she is my birthday present for when i turn 1!


----------



## fairlie

Fabulous! Congratulations to all of you! Fingers crossed here we'll get many photos of your lovely pair as Rosie settles in.


----------



## Lindor

Welcome little Rosie. Aosta, your a lucky girl to get a poo for your birthday.  She's really pretty.


----------



## lady amanda

this is great! congrats, and lucky Rosie!


----------



## Marzi

Wow. Fantastic news. The perfect birthday present.
Lucky Rosie - she has a fantastic forever home with Aosta.
Looking forward to hearing tales about the two of them and the fun they have together


----------



## RuthMill

Sooo happy! Best news I've heard!


----------



## llessurmada

Aosta went to work with mummy so that Dad could spend his day training Rosie and also to comb her as her hair was a bit matted around her ears etc.


Having a lie down on the sun rays!









Learning the commands "two dogs!"









playing tug!









Saying bye to mummy as she went to work!


----------



## 2ndhandgal

Awwww that is great - looks like they are getting on brilliantly


----------



## Cat 53

That's utterly, utterly wonderful. Little Rosie is so attentive when having lessons. Love it. Happy Birthday Aosta. Happy New Family Rosie.


----------



## RuthMill

So delighted. Thank goodness little Rosie has found a wonderful family! Please keep us updated!


----------



## fairlie

Rosie has landed in the clover, it brings tears to my eyes when a rehoming is this good.


----------



## Peanut

Many congratulations and well done for sending the SMS...what a great idea!

She looks completely at home 

Well done and enjoy the family


----------



## Marzi

Love the fact you have a pale carpet to show up the black hairs and a dark rug to show up the light hairs... this way everyone gets noticed 
Happy dogs happy peoples absolutely perfect.


----------



## llessurmada

Yeah, they are currently lying with Aosta hiding on the black one and Rosie on the cream carpet.

Took them their first walk together today,
Aosta got off her lead as usual, i tried to link them together but they got tangled!
I let Rosie off, but she seemingly has no recall so will be working on that. (she isn't even that interested in treats)
2 wet dogs!









they are good together, still play fighting a lot and Rosie tries to Hump Aosta but it seems Rosie wants Aosta's attention more than anything!

Rosie got to sleep on the bed last night and didn't go near her crate, just cuddled daddy!








Need a bigger bed!

Had a nice lazy morning with them!









Dog 1









Dog 2


----------



## fairlie

Gives new meaning to the expression "gone to the dogs". It will be fun for us all to hear how you get along with Rosie's retraining, please keep us posted with the details, it'll be helpful to so many of us! If she won't work for treats maybe she would work for some time with Aosta? Has Rosie been spayed yet?


----------



## Lottierachel

This gives me a lump in my throat to see how happy they are. So so lovely  I'm not surprised you got the phone call after Rosie's previous owner saw the lovely life that Aosta has.

Is Rosie quite a petite girl? Her legs look really dinky! Best birthday present ever for Aosta  can't wait for the next diary update! X


----------



## llessurmada

Rosie is quite stumpy, as i said to the mrs earlier,
Aosta looks more spaniely
Rosie looks like a teddy bear.

Got a fairly good night sleep last night as we took the crate away and folded it up, Both girls slept across my legs for most of the night.

Rosie is a very deep sleeper, but if any noise wakes her up, she barks which i think will just take time for her to get used to night time noises.

Things we are needing to work on with Rosie,
1. Recognising her name every time,
2. Recall, doesn't exist just now!
3. Not barking or whining! If anyone leave the house she whines even if someone is still in!
4. Getting her spayed in 2 weeks to hopefully reduce humping.

Things we have already started on and doing well with.
1. Biting, she doesn't do it violently but it still needs to stop as could get someone outside of the family and they'd think it was aggressive. Its coming along slowly but surely!
2. hyperactivity. the last owner said she was always full of energy, we have moved her onto Eden Natrual food and now she has aosta to play with she has calmed down a lot.

main one i want to sort is recall so she comes in from the garden when called and get rid of the barking.

She is really good at walking on a lead though!!!


----------



## fairlie

Thank you for this progress report! 

It sounds like she thinks "come" means the end of her fun, teaching her the oppiset is true should not be too hard. Once she knows her name and to come when called we learned this exercise at training. Fake them out outside with a long training lead plus their leash. Release them from the leash but call them back when they are a few feet away. If they don't listen reel them in and keep the walk boring. Try again a bit later, if they do listen then treat and release right away for a bit of a run around on the long lead.


----------



## DB1

sounds like she is settling in well, the barking - hmmm, we have that problem and not found a way to resolve it yet, (think maybe a 2nd more chilled dog?!!),
There are so many Cockapoo's around our way now, I think if we ever got another it would be nice if we could find one to rehome, I must admit I have said to a few customers 'if you ever need to rehome her (or him)'..... not quite sure what I would do if 2 or 3 suddenly asked to take me up on the offer!!


----------



## Marzi

If she is not bothered about food take an exciting toy out with you - a squeaky tuggy thing that will fit in your pocet is perfect. When you call her to you take tuggy thing out of your pocket and run away from her whooping and whistling and calling when she catches up with you - have a few minutes excited mad playing and then reclaim the toy, put it in your pocket and send her away. Repeat. She'll soon be watching you and waiting for you to do your mad 'Rosie come! whoop whoop look what I've got' act! As she responds faster, you can reduce the amount of mad whooping you have to do.
Luckily you have Aosta to model perfect 'poo behaviour


----------



## Lindor

fairlie said:


> Thank you for this progress report!
> 
> It sounds like she thinks "come" means the end of her fun, teaching her the oppiset is true should not be too hard. Once she knows her name and to come when called we learned this exercise at training. Fake them out outside with a long training lead plus their leash. Release them from the leash but call them back when they are a few feet away. If they don't listen reel them in and keep the walk boring. Try again a bit later, if they do listen then treat and release right away for a bit of a run around on the long lead.


I'm going to try this with Maggie as her recall is terrible too.


----------



## Mazzapoo

This is a lovely thread! I love that Rosie can borrow Aosta's buff too


----------



## llessurmada

Herrrooo Hooomanssssesss!

Well we've been busy!

firstly, my burfday was 21st December
so i went from being:










to being










but now for Aosta and Rosie's world of Fun!!!!!!

we both love cuddling daddy when he was still under the weather!









It didn't take long for Rosie to become integrated in the family!










Mummy got annoyed by me being matted and too scruffy, so what started with just cutting out a few matts ended up in a big trim, silly mummy did it on the sofa and Daddy had lots of hoovering to do!









But i got to play after it!









then we take up the bed with mummy so daddy has no where to sleep!!









Mummy and Daddy decided to get me done, same as my sister so time for the embarrassing baby grows.









Didn't stop me playing though!









And now is 25th and that means xmas!!! we got presents but destroyed all the packaging before mummy and daddy got a photo!
but time to go to Granny and Grandads!!!









(Rosie) I got to meet my great grandad for the first time!









But got a photo of both of us with mummy and great grandad!









Sister cuddles before sleep!









We really want our walk daddy!!









Lovely frosty walk!


















New year day walkies in very wet wetness!



















and Daddy was nervous at first of me (rosie) not having a recall, look at me now! I'm off lead having a field day!!

(its a video)









Can't believe we have only been a dasterdly due for just under 1 month!

Till next time hoomans!!!

Aosta & Rosie!!


----------



## Marzi

Lucky Rosie and very good girl Aosta. What a wonderful life your 'poos have.


----------



## RuthMill

Just amazing


----------



## Hollysefton

Awwwh lovely update! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie

Fabulous photos of your fabulous girls. I love their good life.  I couldn't make the video of Rosies off leash recall work.


----------



## Tinman

How adorable they have each other.... And more so that Rosie has her new family & has fit right in there like the final jigsaw puzzle....... Hoooomannn babies next!! Xxx


----------



## llessurmada

We can't believe its just coming up for a month, it feels like she has always been about!

Hooman babies???? not a chance! I'll take another 2 dogs before that!

Dogs, toilet trained in a few days, children a few years
Dogs can occupy themselves from quiet early on, children can't
You can leave a dog in the house for a bit from early age, child you cant!

Maybe in like 5/10 years there will be small hoomans but I'm a dog person not a people person!!


----------



## fairlie

All very true but think of the payoff. Can you ask the dogs to nip to the corner and pick up some milk? The long years of hard work pay off (or so I keep telling myself.)


----------



## llessurmada

dunno, these two are very smart, i think its just not having thumbs would make it hard to pay!


----------



## DB1

Glad it is working out so well with the 2, oh and Dudley is a different kind of smart - he is more likely to say 'what? go get it yourself lazy'!


----------



## llessurmada

So we haven't posted in a while,
but as promised here is a big post with lots of pictures!!!

Not all in order but still lots of photos of poos!








I fell asleep with frizbee round my head






























(Rosie) This is my boyfriend Ollie!














We destroy toilet rolls!



Hope you've all liked our photos!


----------



## Miss Lilly

Finally someone who understands the need for lots of pictures we poo afflicted people have 

They both look beautiful, happy and healthy and are clearly living life to the max!

Thank you!


----------



## Lindor

Loved the update.  How did Rosie get so dirty?


----------



## fairlie

Fabulous! They both look very happy and as if they are living the good dog life.


----------



## Marzi

Wonderful update - Rosie is obviously really enjoying the life that you have given her 
And Aosta looks as gorgeous as ever - I love her scruffy look, I think she has the ideal cockapoo coat and she has such abundant character. One of my very favourite 'poos


----------



## petentialpete

This is just wonderful and what a beautufyl pup. Looking forward to future instalments!


----------



## Mazzapoo

Lovely! Aosta has always reminded me of some sort of dark chocolate, caramel, fudge truffle, totally scrummy and now she's joined by a delightful peppermint cream


----------



## llessurmada

They are both full on crazy!

Off out on sunday with some cockapoo people off of a facebook page,
so they will get to run around mad with lots of other poos!


----------



## Tinman

llessurmada said:


> They are both full on crazy!
> 
> Off out on sunday with some cockapoo people off of a facebook page,
> so they will get to run around mad with lots of other poos!


More pictures please!  x
Of your two and their new friends


----------



## llessurmada

Well again i've been too busy a dog to post much about my adventures with Rosie and our hoomans!

They won't be in chronilogical order but does anyone really care.... IT POO PICTURES!!!!









Hold on thats lots of Rosie!













Video of us swimming and chasing ducks:
http://vid438.photobucket.com/albums/qq106/ARphotographs/Mobile Uploads/MOV_0121.mp4

and video of us fetching sticks:
http://vid438.photobucket.com/albums/qq106/ARphotographs/Mobile Uploads/MOV_0119.mp4

Now remember back 9 months, or back to page 11 and you may remember this girl:
http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a...4-09/16E32E72-B7DA-4B9C-9E22-0087A482F548.jpg

Well i met her again today:


Rosie doesn't like being white!


Spot the poo!








Todays poo walks!
















When friends come to stay!


Video of me with my boyfriend!
http://vid438.photobucket.com/albums/qq106/ARphotographs/Mobile Uploads/MOV_0044.mp4

More photos of Rosie that Aosta but that's due to Rosie usually doing daft stuff!

Enjoy


----------



## Mazzapoo

Lots of great moments there (and some muddy ones ). I love the one of them both just chilling next to one another near the end and also the tangle of cockapoos on the bed


----------



## petentialpete

Just wonderful! It sounds like you are all having a wonderful time


----------



## DB1

looks like you are definitely having twice as much fun since you got Rosie, great pictures, what a wonderful life they have with you guys.


----------

